# My wife doesn't get it



## Erick - BVA (Apr 4, 2018)

So she said that the harmonies, melodies, and pretty everything don't seem "right."
Funny thing, I was kind of going for that. I want sort of an off kilter sense of movement.
Things were slightly "off" with the octave jumps in the woodwinds and strings as well.
I don't know, maybe I'm crazy. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Apr 4, 2018)

I like it.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 4, 2018)

I'd toss the track or toss the wife.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 4, 2018)

Don't worry about wives.


----------



## yhomas (Apr 4, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> So she said that the harmonies, melodies, and pretty everything don't seem "right."




The overall sound (recording/mix) is pretty nice and at a professional level IMO (admittedly listening on cheap headphones)--maybe could use some more reverb glue though. Also, the fade out at the end is annoyingly too fast.

The mockup parts are a bit weak (especially the opening strings), and might be refined more, but the real strings sound so great, causing me to forget/forgive the mockup weakness. Also, it seems like the opening strings articulation could be softer and more delicate. Maybe try turning up your monitor volume (or turn up expression/gain) while recording to get the mod wheel to ride lower down, or maybe change to another library (maybe like the one you used in "Too Little Too Late").

The the song its self (the notes) sounds unfinished--probably better to listen to your wife on this. The disjointed aspect could work in theory, but IMO it would be more likely to work if there was some rhythmic element going on in time so that the disjointed aspects could ride in and out of the rhythm. As it is, it just sounds too much like a (beautiful) mess--maybe it is going somewhere, but it never arrives. The ending almost works for me, despite the mess.

I am a layperson, so don't take my input seriously.


----------



## gregh (Apr 4, 2018)

I like the piece and think it needs no changes at all as far as the notes go. A couple of moments the intonation on the violin sound a bit out, also I think the violin could be pulled back into the mix (with reverb as yhomas indicates). But as a piece I like it and would not change it or conventionalise it at all. I think that would be a big mistake.


----------



## CGR (Apr 4, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> So she said that the harmonies, melodies, and pretty everything don't seem "right."
> Funny thing, I was kind of going for that. I want sort of an off kilter sense of movement.
> Things were slightly "off" with the octave jumps in the woodwinds and strings as well.
> I don't know, maybe I'm crazy. What do you guys think?



I really enjoyed listening to it Erik. Nice depth and soundstage. Maybe I'd push the lead violin back a tad? Also, I agree about the ending being a little abrupt (although I do like that technique sometimes). You could maybe fade up/increase an overall glue reverb during the last 20-30 sec, which would give the instruments ending together a space to reverberate into. Just a thought.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Apr 4, 2018)

Haha, thanks guys!
I appreciate everyone's advice and comments, even the jokes!



yhomas said:


> The the song its self (the notes) sounds unfinished--probably better to listen to your wife on this. The disjointed aspect could work in theory, but IMO it would be more likely to work if there was some rhythmic element going on in time so that the disjointed aspects could ride in and out of the rhythm. As it is, it just sounds too much like a (beautiful) mess--maybe it is going somewhere, but it never arrives. The ending almost works for me, despite the mess.



Thanks for the thoughts. I suppose we all have different tastes. 
I feel it is a little indistinct. Not really a memorable "theme." 
As far the the rhythmic aspect, I actually wanted it to be without rhythm somewhat, which is why I chose to stagger and kind of delay the transitions in those jumps just a bit here and there. I want to give a sense of loose fluidity (if that makes sense haha). So I thought adding rhythm would detract from that effect. But I completely understand what you're saying. 
As far as never going anywhere, I agree, it's kind of "static." One of my favorite composers is Debussy, who tended to do that sort thing. Just a bunch of textures and harmonies. Although, I think his critics were wrong. My piece on the other hand, may just be a static, beautiful mess. I guess there are worse things though. 



gregh said:


> I like the piece and think it needs no changes at all as far as the notes go. A couple of moments the intonation on the violin sound a bit out, also I think the violin could be pulled back into the mix (with reverb as yhomas indicates). But as a piece I like it and would not change it or conventionalise it at all. I think that would be a big mistake.



Thanks for the support! 
I find it fascinating that people can have such disparate opinions. But you do agree on some things.
I probably won't change it to be honest. Whenever I write something it's usually just a stream of thought sketched out onto the DAW and however it comes out is how it comes out. If it's requested, then I'll try to make the changes, but otherwise I like to move on. But I do like to hear critiques so I can know what I can do differently moving forward (if it's something I can do or change). 
The cello is on the right and the violin is on the left. Which one is too loud? 
I was thinking the cello was, but maybe I'm going deaf in one ear? 



CGR said:


> I really enjoyed listening to it Erik. Nice depth and soundstage. Maybe I'd push the lead violin back a tad? Also, I agree about the ending being a little abrupt (although I do like that technique sometimes). You could maybe fade up/increase an overall glue reverb during the last 20-30 sec, which would give the instruments ending together a space to reverberate into. Just a thought.



Glad you enjoyed it!
Yeah, I actually had trouble with the reverb because I was mixing several different libraries --Two from Spitfire, CSSS, Bohemian Violin, and Orange Tree. I'm still not good at that. 
Is the string instrument too loud on the left or right? 
I thought the Cello on the right came in too loud, but maybe I just can't hear the same in both ears. 

Thanks again everyone! Appreciate the advice and encouragement


----------



## yhomas (Apr 4, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> I feel it is a little indistinct. Not really a memorable "theme."
> As far the the rhythmic aspect, I actually wanted it to be without rhythm somewhat, which is why I chose to stagger and kind of delay the transitions in those jumps just a bit here and there. I want to give a sense of loose fluidity (if that makes sense haha). So I thought adding rhythm would detract from that effect. But I completely understand what you're saying.
> As far as never going anywhere, I agree, it's kind of "static." One of my favorite composers is Debussy, who tended to do that sort thing. Just a bunch of textures and harmonies. Although, I think his critics were wrong. My piece on the other hand, may just be a static, beautiful mess. I guess there are worse things though.



I see what you mean with the Debussy comparison, but with Debussy, there is usually a rhythmic effect of the piano notes rolling along, so we can tell where we are as the pace varies--it's more like waves rolling along. 

Still, I genuinely enjoy listening to this (something which I can't often say of compositions posted on VI-control). The overall sound is engaging and IMO, there is some actual artistic merit here. 

Looking forward to more songs in the direction of this prototype! I would like to play an album of this.


----------



## gregh (Apr 5, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm crazy. What do you guys think?



I think that if you can get your wife to listen to a track and comment on it then you cant have been married that long


----------

